# [OCN LABS] Enermax NeoChanger 300ml RGB Reservoir and Pump review by bluedevil / Ryan Gendreau



## LancerVI

Thanks for the video.

Did you say PPS aluminum and is that aluminum in contact with the water? Is corrosion going to be an issue?


----------



## wirefox

Nice review.

I have the 240ml version into an 3x occol radiator just keeping my 1080ti cool.

gets a little noisy over 3000 rpms
remote works. through my tempered glass case! ...

but the lights aren't true. I think one of the R G B 's lights aren't working - I can get green, a blueish...

I already built so just dealing with it.


----------



## kfxsti

I picked mine up about two weeks ago. I can agree with the noise beyond 3k rpm. But it will flush the air out the loop in a heart beat wide open LOL. Im loving it so far, and will be adding a water block to the 1080 Ti here shortly.


----------



## delerious

what kind of glove did you use for tightening the fittings and where did you get it? My fingers don't grip as good as they used to.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delerious*
> 
> what kind of glove did you use for tightening the fittings and where did you get it? My fingers don't grip as good as they used to.


I used Mechanix gloves in the video.


----------



## Herrmansen

I'd love to hear more about the alu part as well. No one seems to be able to give a straight up answer as to whether or not it comes into contact with the water anywhere (notably the top piece)


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herrmansen*
> 
> I'd love to hear more about the alu part as well. No one seems to be able to give a straight up answer as to whether or not it comes into contact with the water anywhere (notably the top piece)


It'd be good to know. I certainly wouldn't purchase it without knowing.


----------



## Herrmansen

Talked to Enermax on Facebook, and their PR person said the aluminium was (and I quote) "anothized, so there is no direct contact to water."

However the folks over at EK aren't entirely convince this helps in any way - at least longterm. They wouldn't risk it given this somewhat vague response.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Anodized is still exposed to the water. What is with all these companies cutting corners and using aluminum?!


----------



## kfxsti

I'll take mine apart here in the coming few days and we will see.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I like the design and features but it's not compatible with any cooling gear I have unless proven otherwise


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herrmansen*
> 
> Talked to Enermax on Facebook, and their PR person said the aluminium was (and I quote) "anothized, so there is no direct contact to water."
> 
> However the folks over at EK aren't entirely convince this helps in any way - at least longterm. They wouldn't risk it given this somewhat vague response.


Yeah...having dealt with corrosion in the past, I will never use aluminium in any of my loops. Copper / Nickel only.


----------



## kfxsti

Neat little read.
http://metalfinishingsltd.co.uk/articles/prevent-galvanic-corrosion-anodising/


----------



## TrYzRAID

will this work with 2 360 rads, gpu and cpu?? will it be able to push enough water though at a decent rate???


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrYzRAID*
> 
> will this work with 2 360 rads, gpu and cpu?? will it be able to push enough water though at a decent rate???


Yep, it has tons of head pressure.


----------



## TrYzRAID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Yep, it has tons of head pressure.


thanks bro!!! im ordering that pump/res asap!!! cant wait


----------



## arealMESSiah

I inquired about the aluminum awhile ago when I first saw that the NEOChanger was being released. Enermax Support emailed me back with this:
"Thank you for interesting in Enermax product-NEOChanger.
About your concern, there is no aluminum material internal and will not contact with the liquid of the cooling loop.
The aluminum material is using only for the top cover which is identified in the picture below.
Moreover, the aluminum material is finished by anodic treatment which can ensure its durability."



Someone with a unit on hand would have to verify this physically, I suppose.


----------



## Herrmansen

Problem with that reply is (unless someone can confirm the material is different on the inside of the lid to the outside, that it still comes into contact with water - Especially if you're filling the resevoir completely, or putting it on its side.


----------



## cloppy007

I would have liked a comparison in a real loop against a D5 or DDC pump, this is overclock.net


----------



## TrYzRAID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I would have liked a comparison in a real loop against a D5 or DDC pump, this is overclock.net


sameee :'(


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I would have liked a comparison in a real loop against a D5 or DDC pump, this is overclock.net


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrYzRAID*
> 
> sameee :'(


I would love to test that. How do you think I test this? What equipment do you think I need to test this?

Let me know.


----------



## TrYzRAID

If you have a custom waretcooling loop you can take idle: temps, stress temps and gaming temps of cpu/gpu using a loop that doesn't feature the neochanger then do the same with the neochanger added.
you would need:
all watercooling components including a separate pump/res to compare against the neochanger's pump/res if you get me
Hopefully that makes some sense haha im not the best at explaining


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrYzRAID*
> 
> If you have a custom waretcooling loop you can take idle: temps, stress temps and gaming temps of cpu/gpu using a loop that doesn't feature the neochanger then do the same with the neochanger added.
> you would need:
> all watercooling components including a separate pump/res to compare against the neochanger's pump/res if you get me
> Hopefully that makes some sense haha im not the best at explaining


Thanks for your input, however I will not be retesting.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I would love to test that. How do you think I test this? What equipment do you think I need to test this?
> 
> Let me know.


For a pump I would be happy to run it in 2 loops: a simple and low restriction one (CPU only + 240 rad, or perhaps low restriction CPU+GPU and a 360 rad) and a bigger one (multiple GPUs, a more restrictive CPU block). I would like to see what's the sweet spot of this pump's rpm and the noise it generates, and how it stacks against a D5, for instance.

You could also analyse restriction and flow like Martin, VSG and Stren do, but that will take lots of equipment.


----------



## kfxsti

My new 360mm rad came in today. And will be adding it to my loop with the Enermax,a 360mm rad ,and the ekwb block on my 1080ti . So when my new case gets here tomorrow I'll see what the deal was with the aluminum as I'm rebuilding the loop in the Tower 900.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I used Mechanix gloves in the video.


Mechanix gloves are nice. If you guys are always building connections for water loops and dont have the primochill revovlers that have a tiny spanner wrench, i recommend looking into electricians slipjoint pliers, they wont wreck what you are gripping and get a decent grip on stuff.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> Mechanix gloves are nice. If you guys are always building connections for water loops and dont have the primochill revovlers that have a tiny spanner wrench, i recommend looking into electricians slipjoint pliers, they wont wreck what you are gripping and get a decent grip on stuff.


I am gonna go buy newer gloves later, from Home Depot...can't remember which ones.


----------



## BlazingNanites

Per Primochill https://keepingit.cool/incompatibilities-vue/


Enermax NEOChanger Reservoir

Enermax NEOChanger Reservoir has an aluminum cap that comes in contact with Vue and breaks it down over a short period of time


----------



## bluedevil

BlazingNanites said:


> Per Primochill https://keepingit.cool/incompatibilities-vue/
> 
> 
> Enermax NEOChanger Reservoir
> 
> Enermax NEOChanger Reservoir has an aluminum cap that comes in contact with Vue and breaks it down over a short period of time


Good info thanks!


----------



## BlazingNanites

I thought I might still make this work as an interim solution by using all aluminum parts from Thermaltake's older line. But, the real deal breaker is the camp on of the 24 pin motherboard power connector. It is not only ugly, but why would an overclocker want to siphon power from the main power to motherboard to power a pump/reservoir (I'd need two for my Tower 900 case.)

Other pump/reservoir either use Molex or Sata connectors. Any decent power supply has an over abundance of these.


----------

